# Hertz vs. Polk?



## dthor68 (Jan 10, 2016)

If you had a choice between "only" two component speakers for front stage (driven with 125 watts each), which would you get?

Hertz ESK-130.5 5-1/4"
Polk MM6501 6-1/2"


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

I've never personally heard the Hertz. And a question like this is *HIGHLY* subjective and only you should answer that for yourself.

But Polk's MM are the only car audio product of theirs I like and I like them a lot.

Their home audio isn't terrible for the money. But their car amplifiers and subwoofers can eat my.... Every last model. I've installed plenty of them.


----------



## SDDenali (Mar 2, 2016)

I am very much a Hertz guy, I have owned Hertz amps and Hertz 6.5 components in my last 2 vehicles and I love them. But your own ear should be your guide.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

heard and used both, installed both, and owned the hertz for a while. polk takes this one


----------



## dthor68 (Jan 10, 2016)

firebirdude said:


> I've never personally heard the Hertz. And a question like this is *HIGHLY* subjective and only you should answer that for yourself.
> 
> But Polk's MM are the only car audio product of theirs I like and I like them a lot.
> 
> Their home audio isn't terrible for the money. But their car amplifiers and subwoofers can eat my.... Every last model. I've installed plenty of them.


Can you tell me what is so wrong with Polk amps and subs? I just installed an all Polk system in my daughters car and it sounds great. I used their 4 channel amp, a set of db components, db coaxials and the 10" db sub. It is loud, clear and powerfull. I like it so much that I am considering buying the polk amps when my old soundstream goes bad, if ever. Not to mention their amps are pretty much a clone of the Hertz amps that everyone loves?


----------



## dthor68 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, how are any of you capable of going out and hearing this stuff. I live in a good size town and there is only 1 car stereo shop and 1 Best Buy. The 1 shop does sell hertz, but not this particular system and they are about 30% higher than online dealers which is what put everyone prior out of business. This is probably why you see so many this vs that threads here on the forums. Even if you hear them in a store type setting, it does not mean that is the same sound you will get in your car.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

A lot of these guys work in the industry so they get to hear them through meets, customers cars, industry reps, product demos and release training.

The amp debate has been covered many times, ultimately it has been found the hertz amps are in fact different in many ways. The Polk and soundstream amps do offer some lines that share the same board but contain some different components of the board.

Polk is marketed to the average Joe consumer not the audio enthusiast. They are generally overly bright, harsh, and have a bloated midbass. It's a sound that a lot of people tend to like for a short period of time on a sound board. It presents the Wow! feeling to customers. They buy the product and don't really understand what they are missing. As they say ignorance is bliss. Once you have experienced low distortion and more accurate frequency response for a longer period of time where you can focus on the new found detail and soundstage/imaging improvements it will become more clear. 

Take the word of these folks that say they don't necessary like Polk but actually do like the line you are referring to. That is honesty at its best. I own hertz speakers and when I first heard them I also listened to the entry lines, I was not at all impressed with the entry lines compared to their competition. Their high energy and Mille lines are phenomenal, deice... I'll pass.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Polk because they are bigger


----------



## compugeek5150 (Feb 28, 2016)

Funny you should ask this.... I was deciding between *exactly* these two...

Hertz 6.5" DSK series Dieci series $145
Hertz DCX series 6.5" coax $109

and the Polk 'equivalent' 
DB6501 6.5" component $112
db651 6.5"coax $58
(I had links to amazon, but I don't have the post count to link anything, so ....removed)

I've heard really good things about Hertz, but have never "heard" them. All companies have their bread&butter model lines and their flagship lines - honestly I wouldn't know the difference, but could guess based on price... The orange basket looks pretty snazzy in pictures, but as this is for a stock location upgrade and would never be seen after install it was a zero factor in the decision.

Looking at pics of the crossover, it's hard to tell what components Hertz is using, but the pics of the case didn't really instill confidence, especially compared to their upline models. I know what the inside of the Polk db crossovers look like; they're not spectacular, but they're not trash either.

Ultimately I chose the Polk's mainly because of the price difference; I can't imagine the Hertz sounding $100 better either, and for that price I'd rather just spend even a little more and go Focal fronts only and be done with it... But then I'd have to do a lot more fab work than I'm planning to make that purchase worthwhile.

Installing this weekend. I'll post up impressions.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw this thread and thought you might be interested in a set of Morel Tempo 6 component I see currently listed on Ebay. They are listed as used, but never installed in a car...only in a display board. So, they probably have seen little use.

Here is the link: 

Morel Tempo Two Way 6 | eBay

I use the Morel Tempo Ultra 6.5" components and am extremely impressed with them. Very tight, punchy bass with silky smooth highs. They get very loud without screaming at you, as well. Personally, I can't say enough good things about them.

The ones listed on Ebay probably sound similar. Just thought I'd let you know. Not much time left, although, on the auction.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> heard and used both, installed both, and owned the hertz for a while. polk takes this one


^^ This.


----------



## dthor68 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the help folks! Got the MM's, be here Wednesday!


----------

